# Which One Of You Dumbasses Will Be Out Of Ammo?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll go ahead and make 2 predictions;

1.) The Sun will come up tomorrow

2.) There will be an Ammo Shortage Soon

Who has been following SCAT-- Slippy's Cost-Averaging Ammo Theory?

SCAT is simple unless you are a full retard. Buy a box or 3 every week or so of the ammo that you use and every so often make a bulk purchase.

https://www.breitbart.com/2nd-amendment/2020/03/06/ammo-sales-surge-pandemic-chaos/


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm pretty much set for ammo in all calibers. Only thing I'm wanting a bit more of is .308.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Hopefully I will be able to pass some along to the kids, if I’m out before that, well, everything has gone to hell in a hand basket and there won’t be anything left to fight for.....in other words, I stocked up before the last shortage, and also stocked in several locations, can’t say anymore, already said to much.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have more then enough of all calibers to keep the barrels hot. I am making a trip to Academy today or tomorrow so I will see the ammo inventory they have. May have time to get to the range tomorrow as well @Slippy so I'll give you that range report you requested. We have some remodeling going on here plus a contractor coming in for a new deck so I have been busy here lately.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just ordered a case of 5000 22LR to split with a friend. I didn’t need it, but he did. And what the heck? Ya can’t ever have too much ammo.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Been following Smitty's Cost-Averaging Ammo Theory. For a long time. Looked at a crate of 7.62x39 dated 1980 purchase 10 cents a round in the stack the other day.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Have all my calibers along with reloading supplies for all but .22lr 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Which One Of You Dumbasses Will Be Out Of Ammo?

ME!!! I plan on using every round I have before getting dead because I ran out, 

I will go when I hit the det button or 10 cap hand twister.

I still need a box of 38 S&W round nose lead though.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm pretty much set for ammo in all calibers. Only thing I'm wanting a bit more of is .308.


Sign up for email notifications and grab them when they come in.

https://www.targetsportsusa.com/fed...oint-bulk-200-rounds-cm188cs200-p-109773.aspx

https://www.targetsportsusa.com/fed...-jacket-bulk-in-ammo-can-xm80csac-p-3389.aspx


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Not I said the Watchman.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I used to have many thousands of rounds of ammo in various calibers along with reloading components and many jugs of powders. That damned boating accident took all of it.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Unless forced to engage in fire fights on a daily basis, it won't be this dumbass.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Sign up for email notifications and grab them when they come in.
> 
> https://www.targetsportsusa.com/fed...oint-bulk-200-rounds-cm188cs200-p-109773.aspx
> 
> https://www.targetsportsusa.com/fed...-jacket-bulk-in-ammo-can-xm80csac-p-3389.aspx


Not what I'm looking for.

I don't buy 'just anything' in a specific caliber. I try a lot of different ammo until I find something my gun likes to eat and gives me accuracy and consistency. In .308, that's Hornady 8097.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Well not only do I have enough.. I have more than enough to make my own.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Not what I'm looking for.
> 
> I don't buy 'just anything' in a specific caliber. I try a lot of different ammo until I find something my gun likes to eat and gives me accuracy and consistency. In .308, that's Hornady 8097.


M118 is match grade military ammo. I have no doubt that you can find something that shoots tighter groups but for bulk ammo it's damned good.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No firearms no problem. Lost it all with that boating accident on Lake Erie. Now watch out for armed steelhead. Maybe shotgun shells. Steel shot for waterfowl.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have ammo for each of my weapons.
22 different calibers and gauges.
I could stop buying tomorrow, and still never run out.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Plenty of ammo but no guns. Hopefully the lakes will thaw out in the next month and I can start recovery.

Besides I learned my lesson in 2008.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And if any of ya need 32-20, 45-70, 8MM Mauser, or other calibers that aren't readily available even in good times, I ain't sharing.
16 gauge or .410 shotgun, either.

In fact, I ain't sharing anything with anybody.

Now, get off my lawn.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ...........
> 
> In fact, I ain't sharing anything with anybody.
> ........


Or do you mean you won't be sharing anything_ except the metal part on the end_? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And if any of ya need 32-20, 45-70, 8MM Mauser, or other calibers that aren't readily available even in good times, I ain't sharing.
> 16 gauge or .410 shotgun, either.
> 
> In fact, I ain't sharing anything with anybody.
> ...


(Slippy knows better than to believe ANY ONE is stupid enough to be on RPD's lawn without his permission.... Middle of Nowhere Small Town Swamp Dweller, Country Road, Locked Gates, Protective Dogs, Mean ole Horses and there sits a quiet former Alcoholic No Shit Christian Red Devil Viet Nam Vet with some calibers that young'n's have no idea ever existed!!!!!

How do I make a million bucks and sell tickets to this show?...:tango_face_grin


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I bought a couple boxes every week for years. I narrowed down my calibers, who needs 20 different calibers when .308, 5.56/.223, 9mm, .45, 7.62x39, .22lr and 12 ga. cover all the bases? After a few years it was more than I could store and definitely more rounds than I could survive gunfights. I also stocked up on magazines. As for this virus, the logical solution seems to be find someone who has it, give them a big sloppy kiss, be uncomfortable for a few weeks and build your immunity. I think this is very close to much ado about nothing.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We could lay quite a few zombies low before running out of everything on hand. Thanks for the heads up. The oldest Arkie boy said they are having good sales in his state mentioning bass pro shop in particular. 
https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/han...&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:&


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Me.

So I've been in SF since November. Still a legal resident actually even though I legally moved to Texas Ca has never let me go. I'm not able to head home for a week yet. When Corona showed up "to my radar" in January I felt pretty stuck. So I went to Oakland bought a CZ Rami and 150 rounds of 9mm...and that's all I have. In SF no less. Yes I know, I'm doomed.



Slippy said:


> I'll go ahead and make 2 predictions;
> 
> 1.) The Sun will come up tomorrow
> 
> ...


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

One shot one kill I have plenty.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> (Slippy knows better than to believe ANY ONE is stupid enough to be on RPD's lawn without his permission.... Middle of Nowhere Small Town Swamp Dweller, Country Road, Locked Gates, Protective Dogs, Mean ole Horses and there sits a quiet former Alcoholic No Shit Christian Red Devil Viet Nam Vet with some calibers that young'n's have no idea ever existed!!!!!
> 
> How do I make a million bucks and sell tickets to this show?...:tango_face_grin
> 
> View attachment 104317


Damn, I love ya, Brother!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I'll go ahead and make 2 predictions;
> 
> 1.) The Sun will come up tomorrow
> 
> ...


SCAAT is BRILLIANT idea!!! But I do not do it. My method is a little more work and a LOT more time consuming. I buy a lot of ammo when it is cheap and none at all when it is not. But then, price shopping for ammo is almost a spiritual experience for me. If you are not willing to spend about 2-3 hours per week price shopping, Slippy's way is the ABSOLUTE best.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

About 10 years or so before I retired, I figured that once on Social Insecurity I wouldn't be able to afford much ammo.
So I started spending $20-$30 each paycheck on ammo.
And, whenever I fired any at the range, I replaced that as well.

I am now set until Hell freezes over.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Got too many cases for my little house. Enough to destroy my town. Mags? Need more mags.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

More fear mongering by the press. I believe ammo sales have risen but the "threat" of the Coronavirus is WAY over amplified by the media. It's a nothing burger.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> More fear mongering by the press. I believe ammo sales have risen but the "threat" of the Coronavirus is WAY over amplified by the media. It's a nothing burger.


Don't get it. Bullets aren't good against virus.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey! I will use any excuse, regardless of how ridiculous, to buy guns or ammo! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Don't get it. Bullets aren't good against virus.


But they can be very effective against the carriers.......the trick is to figure out who they are.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I picked up 500 rounds of 5.56 yesterday. They had no 9mm personnel protection rounds. They were out of 00 buck as well. I don't know that that would be from panic buying. Had plenty of 22LR, 5.56, 308, 30-06, etc.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

One only has to look at a California Costco to recognize the reality of a panic buy vs the reality of life.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Everyone will eventually run out of ammo.  I just hope I have it whenb I need it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

stowlin said:


> One only has to look at a California Costco to recognize the reality of a panic buy vs the reality of life.


Go online and look for items in Walmart, food, disinfectant ect. red flag, sold out in stores and warehouses.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Good here.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> (Slippy knows better than to believe ANY ONE is stupid enough to be on RPD's lawn without his permission.... Middle of Nowhere Small Town Swamp Dweller, Country Road, Locked Gates, Protective Dogs, Mean ole Horses and there sits a quiet former Alcoholic No Shit Christian Red Devil Viet Nam Vet with some calibers that young'n's have no idea ever existed!!!!!
> 
> How do I make a million bucks and sell tickets to this show?...:tango_face_grin
> 
> View attachment 104317


Thanks for your Service Sir!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Thanks for your Service Sir!


No service from me, its for our friend RPD!

On second thought, the only service I gave is a boat load of laughter to you knuckleheads! :vs_lol:


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

We are moving permanently to our BOL by mid-April. So, I got the bright idea to load all our ammo up and ship it to our BOL before we started to show our present house. We started to load pistol ammo boxes, my wife asked how many rounds are in a box? I told her 500 in each. (Now mind you I have been a handloader for 55 years, and I handload for stress relief.) She stated do you realize we have loaded 180 boxes? So she asks "Why Do We Have So Much Ammo? I just answered "Because We Can?" 
Then we get to the BOL unload the truck. She decides she wants to shoot for a bit. We finish and I tell her "That Is Why We Have So Much Ammo". She looked at me and I told her she just shot 500 rounds!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> No service from me, its for our friend RPD!
> 
> On second thought, the only service I gave is a boat load of laughter to you knuckleheads! :vs_lol:


Not many people know that I think enough of this guy to get him in the Society of the 5th Infantry Division.
I wouldn't do that for just anybody.
Inor, too.

Love you guys.


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

OH NO!! I am probably going to be that dumbass!! I don't think I have bought any ammo this year!! Oh, wait, does AP and API count?


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Both barrels of my shotgun... loaded...

Uncle Joe says I'm good to go!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I drop in to the local sporting goods store each Tuesday and walk out with a single box of ammo.
Current selections are good. I get either .300AAC or 9mm. Once I'm happy with that, I'll go back to .223.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I probably have mentioned this before;

I'm CLEARLY over 18 years old, CLEARLY. But, I get asked for my "driver's license" at one particular national chain sporting goods store. I go through the same shit every time with the cashier and its fun for me...

Me; Good afternoon honeybuns (regardless if the cashier is male or female, it knocks them off their toes immediately :vs_blush I'd like to procure some ammunition please! (then I plomp an armload of ammo on the counter)

Cashier; Hello. (strange look on their face as the try and process the "honeybuns" comment while looking at an armload of ammo)

(Cashier begins to ring up the ammo and I start to whistle theme from Jeopardy) 

Cashier; May I see your driver's license?

Me; No, I'm not driving.

Cashier; I need to verify your age sir, can I see your license?

Me; I'm buying ammo, a driver's license is a bribe paid to our oversee-ers to use the streets that we pay for through the taxes that they extort from us at the threat of incarceration. Sorry, I don't have a "license" to buy ammo and nor is it necessary in these United States of America.

Cashier; Well I can't sell you this ammo...SIR!!

Me; Honeybuns, please call the manager over so that I can be on my way.

Cashier; (grabs intercom and pages manager)

Me; (continues whistling the theme from Jeopardy) 

Manager; Hey Mr Slippy! (punches in some arbitrary date in the cashiers system) How's it hanging?

Me; Hangin' Low Honeybuns, hangin' low....see y'all next week! (Makes me smile every time!)

:vs_lol:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Slippy! You ain’t right!!!:vs_shocked:


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I was out of ammo 2 years ago when I sold it to some guy with a beard at a gun show. Got rid of all of it for $1500.


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

We are now living in our mountain BOL and every time I go down to the flat-lands I buy at least one box of .22 and one box of shotgun shells and or one box of .17. Especially what is on sale. That said, I reload everything else and can makeup loads from different bullets I don't have the firearms for. WE doin' pretty good up here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its happening! According to the article, Distributors are allocating ammo to some gun stores. Hmmmm, never thought this would happen. lain:

https://bearingarms.com/came/2020/03/14/gun-stores-feel-pinch-ammo/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I did use some today but not out . Zeroed an AR10 308 that had a new scope mounted. That was all I was going to do. Then took the RP rimfire pout and played with it. 100 rounds of .22 gone.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

What are thoughts on magazines? Fill em up now?

And what about carrying? Those _*without*_ CCW will surely be carrying in these times. Especially given the number of recent sales going through the roof (scarily to many noobs).


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> What are thoughts on magazines? Fill em up now?
> 
> And what about carrying? Those _*without*_ CCW will surely be carrying in these times. Especially given the number of recent sales going through the roof (scarily to many noobs).


Mosinator,

My theory strategy is to keep at least 3 or 4 magazines of each caliber filled and nearby ready to go.

I'll keep a few mags filled and ready to go ans stored in the safes too. I used to rotate mags but I don't rotate as often now.

Using my cost average strategy, I picked up 1 box 100 rounds of Federal 5.56 and 1 box 20 rounds Remington 30-30 WIN. Gave the box to Son1 who stopped by last night to say hello.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Mosinator,
> 
> My theory strategy is to keep at least 3 or 4 magazines of each caliber filled and nearby ready to go.
> 
> ...


Thanks Slippy. This is about what I do too. I've always kept a few magazines of the home defense calibers on ready standby. Rifle calibers are more of a "minute man" mentality. They are topped off and ready if I need to grab it all and go with 30 minutes or less "Go time".


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Every rifle, every pistol, every shotgun in my house is loaded at all times.
More than 50 of them.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Every rifle, every pistol, every shotgun in my house is loaded at all times.
> More than 50 of them.


At your age it's probably more like 60 you just can't remember where the hell they are....


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hey Slippy, running out of ammo seems to happen on the 211th 5.56 round, or the 101st round of 7.62. Rounds of ammunition sitting in cans don't seem to be of relativity during a firefight. JM less than Humble Opinion of running out of ammo. Is it really important if others find a skeleton atop a couple of hundred expended cartridges or atop thousands of cases of unexpended rounds? (LOL)

Out of ammo happens when you have expended the last round in the last mag you have loaded prior to the firefight. :devil:

As long as I'm alive and have 1 round left in the firearm I'm using at the end of the firefight, I may be in need of resupply but I ain't Out of Ammo. (LOL)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> At your age it's probably more like 60 you just can't remember where the hell they are....


It's always a thrill when I find a rifle under the bed I forgot I had, or a handgun at the bottom of my underwear drawer. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It's always a thrill when I find a rifle under the bed I forgot I had, or a handgun at the bottom of my underwear drawer. :vs_rocking_banana:


Translation: You get to hide your own Easter eggs...... :armata_PDT_28:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It's always a thrill when I find a rifle under the bed I forgot I had, or a handgun at the bottom of my underwear drawer. :vs_rocking_banana:


Hell, I get a thrill when I can find my damned car keys!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> At your age it's probably more like 60 you just can't remember where the hell they are....


This is so true, I found a handgun last week that I had forgotten about,

hid it over 5? years ago.

Went to hide another one in the place and out pops the colt saying,

"remember me?".

The only ones I really keep tabs on are the FA's.

I put away a brand new S&W 4066 Tactical along with 10 mags and 10 boxes

of ammo 12 years ago, has not seen the light of day since.

But I do know where it is and have not forgotten about it.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I keep all my magazines, both pistol and rifle, fully loaded at the ready and scattered throughout the house and in the safes. I also have 10 or so 5.56 mags in a minute bag with other essentials. Sort of a grab and go bag. I was working in the garage yesterday and where as I usually have just a pistol on me the 5.56 AR accompanied me loaded and chambered. The sheeple are panicked and jittery.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Wanted: Person capable of refilling mags at greater than 750 rounds per minute. LOL


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Swimmer1 said:


> Wanted: Person capable of refilling mags at greater than 750 rounds per minute. LOL


 Time to fill mags is before or after the fight.
When you have been shooting and either purchasing firearms or inheriting them over a life time you end up with a pile that some times makes you wonder if you may be a bit off center. From time to time I stumble on a crate of ammo or firearm I had not given in though of in years.
Not that I did not remember it. Just had no reason to mess with it and had moved it out of the way. While back I could not understand why some empty ammo cans seemed taller than they should be. Took them down. Good reason crate of 1680 6.67X39 was under them. The second I saw it I remembered putting it there . It was during the Brady bill era. There are 3 fantastic 870's high end ones we used in the 80's for trap. Sitting in plain sight in a vault. But you never notice them . Like paint on a wall they have been there forever. One was wife's one was mine and a spare .


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Swimmer1 said:


> Wanted: Person capable of refilling mags at greater than 750 rounds per minute. LOL


You don't own enough mags if you're firing at that rate.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You don't own enough mags if you're firing at that rate.


I own enough mags, but I may not have enough barrels. 
Bing Cherry Red is a starting point, Maraschino Cherry Red is a totally different option. LOL 
Holes in the wall of lead is the single most underrated part of this theory! JMHO. LOL


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Swimmer1 said:


> Wanted: Person capable of refilling mags at greater than 750 rounds per minute. LOL


My 750 RPM gun uses belts not mags, 250 to each one.

Barrel change is under 30 seconds.:tango_face_wink:

Have plenty of spare barrels for it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Swimmer1 said:


> I own enough mags, but I may not have enough barrels.
> Bing Cherry Red is a starting point, Maraschino Cherry Red is a totally different option. LOL
> Holes in the wall of lead is the single most underrated part of this theory! JMHO. LOL


If you own enough mags, why do you need them reloaded that fast?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't know if I'm going to spend this weekend loading up .308 or .223.

Maybe I'll load up some 262 clones with a stout charge of TAC and 77gr SMK first.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> If you own enough mags, why do you need them reloaded that fast?


It ain't the amount of mags I have left, it's all about the amount of mags I've expended. Seven thirty round mags run out in less than half a minute. Try reloading the others on the fly. LOL.

Those skeletons that you find atop the expended cartridges, they probably were caused by a lack of replenishment loads. JMHO. LOL.

There are never enough rounds in a firefight unless it ends while you still have one round in the chamber. JMHO.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Swimmer1 said:


> It ain't the amount of mags I have left, it's all about the amount of mags I've expended. Seven thirty round mags run out in less than half a minute. Try reloading the others on the fly. LOL.
> 
> Those skeletons that you find atop the expended cartridges, they probably were caused by a lack of replenishment loads. JMHO. LOL.
> 
> There are never enough rounds in a firefight unless it ends while you still have one round in the chamber. JMHO.


You're talking in circles. You say you have enough mags, but you still need mags reloaded in a fight.

Which is it?


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You're talking in circles. You say you have enough mags, but you still need mags reloaded in a fight.
> 
> Which is it?


Prepperation, prior to the firefight you definitely have enough mags. Somehow during the firefight you run out of mags? Somehow you find that you need a few more mags to complete the firefight. If you don't have those other loaded mags, perhaps the firefight ends with you on the losing side. That is what it is to answer your question! JMHO.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Swimmer1 said:


> Prepperation, prior to the firefight you definitely have enough mags. Somehow during the firefight you run out of mags? Somehow you find that you need a few more mags to complete the firefight. If you don't have those other loaded mags, perhaps the firefight ends with you on the losing side. That is what it is to answer your question! JMHO.


But....... you said you have enough mags.

Apparently not.

I'm done with these shenanigans of yours.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> But....... you said you have enough mags.
> 
> Apparently not.
> 
> I'm done with these shenanigans of yours.


How many mags are enough in a protracted firefight Sir?

Since we are close to Saint Paddy's Day, let the shenanigans begin. Let the last Imp Standing relate the "Tales of the Shenanigans" ! LOL

Since you have obviously never been in this situation, I wish you luck.

Didn't Slippy say something about Dumbasses? ???????


----------

